# Dura Ace crankset no-go for CAAD10??



## b3n3r (Dec 28, 2011)

Thinking of upgrading to 7950 crankset. I can't because Shimano doesn't make bb30 cranks?? Options??


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Very simple.....spacer kit
Pro teams use it....so can you


----------



## b3n3r (Dec 28, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with the Wheels Mfg adaptors?


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

b3n3r said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Wheels Mfg adaptors?


Running them on my wife's CAAD9 with BB30. We bought the frame in the spring, but had an Ultegra crankset, so got the adapters. No issues so far. Install was easy.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

they work good ,before I put a hollowgram on I used my D/A crank & the press fit one but I did research on the spacer one & everyone had no problems,mine was a pain to remove compared to the spacer,you can get both on E-bay


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

It's a plastic spacer...
It works.
Don't over think it....


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

b3n3r said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Wheels Mfg adaptors?


I have some on my caad10. They work perfectly


----------

